# Eldar Phoenix Lord Fuegan, worth the points?



## KithraeKommando (May 2, 2012)

(I hope that this is the proper part of the forum for this question)

I am now posting my first question for all those who can help with Eldar tactics!

Well, i think the Phoenix Lords are awesome characters, however i have no idea if some of them are really good to put in the field or if some are just not worth the points.
Without going into detail, i am thinking about adding Fuegan "burning lance" into my army but i would first like 2 take some precautions and learn about his skills on the field and if he is worth buying (or maybe if i should consider a different Phoenix Lord, of course it all depends on the army).
If there is already a forum thread on Phoenix Lords i wouldnt mind if u linked me 2 that as well. 

thanks


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

An Exarch does everything that he does.

Yeah, he gives a unit a bit of extra hitting power, and a big range Melta is always useful, but anything that he's joining doesn't really need any more anti-tank anyway, and he loses most of his benefits in another unit.

He's just far too expensive to have if you're playing to win - another unit of Fragons in a Falcon/Serpent, will do much more for not much more.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

As above. The Phoenix Lords are fun but too expensive to usually justify it. Were you wanting him just for the anti tank options?


----------



## KithraeKommando (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.... and yes SonofMalice, i was attracted to his anti-tank abilities... but if an exarch seems to do just fine... i guess its not really worth the points.... i mean... im a fun dude and all but..... i really would like an army that wins xD


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

For me the only Phoenix Lord who can pull their weight in Jain Zar as she's a murder beast. Need to get her close to things though.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The fact that he has Feel No Pain is nice...but the only Phoenix Lord I'd only ever think of using is Maugan Ra - and even then, not if I was writing a truly Competitive list.


----------

